# Grandma Callie



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Sweet girl...I feel honored to have had you grace our home for two plus years...

Tho' tomorrow is your day to cross, I wanted to write tonight, since I know I'll be crying my eyes out tomorrow...I already am anyway...

I don't care how hot it is tomorrow, you will have one final fire to lay in front of, how you've loved the fires, those poor arthritic bones have loved the heat...
You don't know how adorable you've looked, when you've prayed to the 'Fire Gods' to turn on the fire...

I hate CKD...I wish I could have gotten a better handle on it earlier for you...

I know you're tired, and ache all the time, I see it in your eyes...

You will still manage to get up on the couch, for some Special Loves, I almost had time to turn you into a lapcat, something you never got to experience before, in your old place...you were only a garage kitty there...
They were allergic to you...

Callie, we're going to miss you so much...
You will be in Excellent company at the Bridge...

Goodbye my Sweet old girl...
Thank you for sharing some of your life here...
You touched our hearts more than you know...

Grandma Callie, 18 years old, 2 June, 2017


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh, tears.  Much sympathy. Safe travels, Callie!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Crying for you - you will grieve - she will be free and enjoy herself (in the perfect heat) with l0ts of energy and lovely newfriends - I tink she and Trixi wold hit it off.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you, Arianwen, and ElderCat.
My old sweet girl is gone, my vet came to the house, so I didn't have to take her there...and she got one last fire to enjoy on her journey to The Bridge...
She's flown...


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

No More Pain.  Thanks to the kind doctor with the magic needle. 

I hope a kind doctor will be there for me when my time comes....


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh Sharon, I didn't see this until just now. I am so sorry about Grandma Callie. My heart is breaking for you.  

I can't believe two years have already passed since you convinced your neighbors to let you take her (I remember it wasn't too hard to convince them...). How lucky she was that you cared enough to want to give her a better life, to take her in, to surround her with love and a comfortable home, and to let her go peacefully at the end so that she didn't suffer. 

Sending tons of hugs.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no 10cats... 

I'm late to see this too. I know from previous threads the effort you put in to ensure Grandma Callie had a great life and you have my deepest sympathy for your loss. My heart goes out to you during these hard times. I only hope you find some peace knowing that all you have done and continue to do will never go unnoticed. You have always been a great inspiration to me and probably a lot of others here on CF, and will be here for you when you need us.

Lots of tears, but warm hugs too.


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh Sharon...I am sorry for your lost 
Your words really helped me so much when I was going through that period of difficult time with Snowy last year and I hope I could have done the same for you too...
I am sure Grandma Callie is running free in the rainbow bridge now.
Sending you lots of love and hugs from Indonesia *xoxo*


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I had the vet come out for Trixie for exactly the same reason. Bless you for putting the needs of Grandma Callie first - since she is young and well again now (thanks to you being willing to let her go - although it doesn't help right now) maybe she should just be Callie - even Callie the Kitten.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

atback

Your buds are all here for you, Sharon.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh Sharon,
I'm so sorry I didn't see this sooner. I am so very sorry for your loss. You gave Grandma Callie a wonderful home and took such good care of her. She knew she was loved. 

Sharon, I don't post as often as I used to, but I am still here and I will always remember how much you helped me in my time of loss. Hugs to you. 

Judy


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sharon, I am so sorry I just saw this, too. Your dedication to Callie was so moving. it really touched my heart. What a beautiful life and home and family you provided for her for so long. despite it being over 2 years for us humans, I'm convinced she considered it her whole life - the reason she was brought into this world in the first place. and that's all she'll remember and think about at the rainbow bridge. everything else before that was just training. she definitely made her mark in this world.


the love keeps flowing for her. I send you and her my well wishes as well. I hope she says Hello to my Angel up there who had CKD, too. She passed in January this year and she also had a lovely morning sitting in front of the fireplace just like Callie. :heart


----------

